# Need assistance with odd behavior of temp gauge :wtf:



## msacco (Jul 20, 2006)

Whenever the car is accelerating, the gauge needle will fall and flicker. As soon as I let off the gas, it will return to normal. Important to note, it falls, doesn't rise. It is dependent on how much I am giving it gas, as the harder I push the car, the further it falls. I do not notice an effect on the performance of the car, save the occasional scent of Coolant OUTSIDE the car.

Thanks
Sacco
:wtf:


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Manchester..... heh. I grew up there. I live in Concord now. There are several of us from the Southern NH region. 

Any scent of coolant is normally a sign of a failure of the radiator cap. Other than the scent there isn't really much of a way to tell if its gone bad. They are cheap enough to just toss a new one on and forget about it. There is a chance that the sensor has gone bad but I'd say the radiator cap is the best place to start.

Darktide


----------



## msacco (Jul 20, 2006)

*Thanks, I will give that a try*

Thanks for the reply. I grew up in Wakefield MA, but I went to Saint Anselm College, thus ending up getting a job up in ManchVegas and getting married there. Go figure, now that I'm living in NH, I find a good job in MA. Oh well. 

Another thing about the car, the check engine light has been on for awhile, I checked it yesterday, it gave me error P0440. A few guys in the office here tossed around some ideas, and a few web hits seem to point to gas pressure. Any thoughts? We reset the light, and I've now driven 100 miles without it going back on.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

msacco said:


> Thanks for the reply. I grew up in Wakefield MA, but I went to Saint Anselm College, thus ending up getting a job up in ManchVegas and getting married there. Go figure, now that I'm living in NH, I find a good job in MA. Oh well.
> 
> Another thing about the car, the check engine light has been on for awhile, I checked it yesterday, it gave me error P0440. A few guys in the office here tossed around some ideas, and a few web hits seem to point to gas pressure. Any thoughts? We reset the light, and I've now driven 100 miles without it going back on.
> 
> ...



Hello-
I had the same isue with my Altima. Click on the link and read the thread it will answer your question on the temp gage. http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/114765-temperature-gauge-acting-weird.html
In addtion,see if you can trace where the leak is coming from, start at the radiation cap. usually you replace the cap after so many miles, so I'd do that, next check the upper and lower radiatior hoses, the water pump and finally the heater control hoses, near the firewall.

On the other code, check the EVAP/ charcol canister, theres something going on there. Read this thread as well. http://www.nissanforums.com/l30-1998-2001-altima/118106-altima-check-engine-light-w-p1448.html

Looks like we have a few New Englander's on this post. I too grew up in Billerica and then moved to NH, I'll leave it up to you figure what town I live in now, and work in Woburn.

Cheers
Frank


----------

